# Celtics Vs. Lakers in the Finals



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

That was BEAUTIFUL to behold. BEAUTIFUL.

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

keep it clean guys, this doesn't need to turn into a closed post.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

Finally, it's the Lakers who blow a big lead in the playoffs. That was one of the best games I've ever seen.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

Well, at least it provides us Blazer fans with a ready response to any future comments from Laker fans about the 2000 WCF.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



KingSpeed said:


> That was BEAUTIFUL to behold. BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> Go Blazers


Ya but I'm not cheering yet. All things come to an end and all recards get broken. Sometime, Someday there has got to be a team to come back and win a finals 3-1 seriers.eace:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

LA Chokers!

Wooooooooooo! I actually turned the game off at halftime because I was so pissed. When the Celts came back, I left the TV off for good luck. 

Well, at least this will be on NBA's Greatest Games forever still!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



e_blazer1 said:


> Well, at least it provides us Blazer fans with a ready response to any future comments from Laker fans about the 2000 WCF.


Not really. The Lakers beat Portland in those WCF. When have the Blazers ever beaten the Lakers?

"You guys lost to the Celtics!"

Yeah...nice one...

Congrats to the Celtics. Have fun with your little Laker-bashing thread. Just remember where your Blazers are.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



BlazerFan22 said:


> Ya but I'm not cheering yet. All things come to an end and all recards get broken. Sometime, Someday there has got to be a team to come back and win a finals 3-1 seriers.eace:


I agree. Celebrate the game but not the series. The Lakers aren't done. They can still win 3 in a row easily...the celts are not as good as them as a whole team still IMO. 

HOWEVER, this is great, for now.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Not really. The Lakers beat Portland in those WCF. When have the Blazers ever beaten the Lakers?
> 
> "You guys lost to the Celtics!"
> 
> ...


Yes. We have a very bright future and (hopefully) many NBA Finals appearances!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

Who would have expected two good games in a row from Ray Allen? 

Go Celts!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Not really. The Lakers beat Portland in those WCF. When have the Blazers ever beaten the Lakers?


the last time was back in 91, but before that, 77. Both are pretty much as important as the last time the Lakers beat Portland in the playoffs, in that none of them matter at all in the least when it comes to the current Lakers and Blazers teams.



> "You guys lost to the Celtics!"
> 
> Yeah...nice one...
> 
> Congrats to the Celtics. Have fun with your little Laker-bashing thread. Just remember where your Blazers are.


Take your loss with a little more dignity.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Xericx said:


> They can still win 3 in a row easily...


No they can't. This Laker squad is the worst Western Conference representative since the 96 Sonics. Asking them to win 3 in a row, with 2 in Boston, is a long shot.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



craigehlo said:


> No they can't. This Laker squad is the worst Western Conference representative since the 96 Sonics. Asking them to win 3 in a row, with 2 in Boston, is a long shot.


Never say Never. 


This is a good Lakers team still. If you think otherwise, I think you're fooling yourself. Kobe and Gasol with some Odom and some role players. 

I'm glad they LOST and got DISGRACED tonight. But I won't be fully satisfied until they lose. And I hope it happens @ Staples.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

*Like Hap said, don't turn this thread into a bait fest. Talk about the teams and players, not fan bases or posters please. Thanks!*


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

When Ray blew past a sleeping Sasha V, I almost started to cry tears of joy. That was the happiest basketball moment I have experienced since the Blazers season ended.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



craigehlo said:


> No they can't. This Laker squad is the worst Western Conference representative since the 96 Sonics. Asking them to win 3 in a row, with 2 in Boston, is a long shot.


First, I made a mistake in my previous post. We beat them in 92 and not 91. Total brain fart on my part. Point remains the same though.

They can, it just seems that it's pretty hard for them to do it. Granted, the Lakers aren't the strongest western conference rep, but any team that has Kobe still has a chance until the series is over. It does provide a bit of a red flag issue for the Lakers. Odom and Gasol aren't exactly consistent (not necessarily based on this game), and in a way it's something I do worry about in LaMarcus. I don't know if he has the killer instinct (but that might be because I haven't seen many games on TV due to the comcast issue).


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

I couldn't have asked for anything better to happen. I remember what Phil Jackson said after he claimed the last WCF game to go to the finals. He mentioned that there's still one last hurdle and that's to win the finals. He then said that it's much worse when you get all the way to the finals then lose when so close to the prize.

Naturally, any Blazer fan is rejoicing right now. Seeing the Lakers totally fold up... It was priceless.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> When Ray blew past a sleeping Sasha V, I almost started to cry tears of joy. That was the happiest basketball moment I have experienced since the Blazers season ended.


I have to agree.

And can the media finally stop comparing Kobe to Jordan?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> When Ray blew past a sleeping Sasha V, I almost started to cry tears of joy. That was the happiest basketball moment I have experienced since the Blazers season ended.


That was the play of the game for me, as well. Allen was wide open after Vujacic let him just go by for the layup. This was almost as exciting as the draft lottery last year. Well, maybe it doesn't compare that well, but it ranks up there!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Dan said:


> They can, it just seems that it's pretty hard for them to do it.


It's mathematically possible of course. But the Lakers and Celtics have played 6 games this year and Boston has won 5 times. They play better D and have a way better bench. Add the home court advantage to the mix and it's near impossible.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

can someone post a youtube of that play? i turned it off and left it off for superstitions sake!


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

What if this is a conspiracy? What if David Stern now wants it to go 6 insted of 7 games. Only to try and help put an end to all the conspiracy theorie madness?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Xericx said:


> can someone post a youtube of that play? i turned it off and left it off for superstitions sake!


I do that too, and man do I hate that I do that.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

:smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal:


:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: 

GO BOSTON!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Dan said:


> I do that too, and man do I hate that I do that.


Yeah. I really hate it, but I'm really superstititous. All the way back to the early 90s. I'd have to sit a certain way.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



BlazerFan22 said:


> What if this is a conspiracy? What if David Stern now wants it to go 6 insted of 7 games. Only to try and help put an end to all the conspiracy theorie madness?


5 games!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

I hate Boston but I hate the Lakers 1,000,000,000,000 X's worse. 

This win made my day.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Xericx said:


> Yeah. I really hate it, but I'm really superstititous. All the way back to the early 90s. I'd have to sit a certain way.


And if the Blazers were on a run, and you had to go to the bathroom, you'd stay in the same position until the run ended or there was a time-out.

I probably killed my kidneys doing that.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Dan said:


> And if the Blazers were on a run, and you had to go to the bathroom, you'd stay in the same position until the run ended or there was a time-out.
> 
> I probably killed my kidneys doing that.


eace:

Damn OCD and sports.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

Vuja***** crying made my day.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



yuyuza1 said:


> Vuja***** crying made my day.


get it on youtube!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Dan said:


> I do that too, and man do I hate that I do that.


Yeah, I was half leaving the game off for "good luck" reasons, and half leaving it off because I had other things to do. Way to go, Boston! 

While I agree that this Laker team is not as good as some Western champions, they're pretty darn good. If Kobe can string together a couple of 35+ point games, this could get evened back up in a hurry. (I hope not, but I've seen Kobe do some of the darnedest things...)


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

Even if the Lakers win the series, they still choked tonight and I loved it. Beautiful. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



KingSpeed said:


> Even if the Lakers win the series, they still choked tonight and I loved it. Beautiful. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


If they win the series, the Celtics overall choke would trump the Lakers game 4 choke.


----------



## noknobs (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

I'm stunned. I've never seen such a lopsided first half in the finals... until the second half. 

I hate the Lakers, but some part of me feels bad for them tonight. Besides a last second shot, this is the worst way to lose. Oh well, I'll get over my compassion by Sunday.:clap:


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Not really. The Lakers beat Portland in those WCF. When have the Blazers ever beaten the Lakers?


**Edit* I could start with 1977 when we swept you despite you having the best record in the league and go on from there, but you don't seem to care too much about the past.



Damian Necronamous said:


> Just remember where your Blazers are.


I know where my Blazers are. We're waiting with the best man prospect in over a decade and the best player in Europe to add to a team that handled you without them twice last season.

This year was your shot. Enjoy looking up at the Blazers for the next 15 years.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> When Ray blew past a sleeping Sasha V, I almost started to cry tears of joy. That was the happiest basketball moment I have experienced since the Blazers season ended.


That's ironic because Sasha was actually crying after that play, but they weren't tears of joy :biggrin:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Does anyone have video or photo of the Vujacic MELTDOWN?*

Just wondering if anyone has video footage or a photo of :lol:"The Machine":lol: crying and screaming in his hair band after he played the patented Laker "Matador Defense" on Ray Allen during LA's monumental CHOKE JOB.

Thanks.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

So ... much ... joy

-Pop


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*

I'm not usually one to revel in Schadenfreude , but seeing Phil Jackson on the losing end really made my day, and Vujacic should be absolutely ashamed of himself and the way he let Allen cruise by him untouched in that one-on-one -- worst defense ever!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have video or photo of the Vujacic MELTDOWN?*

Yeah, even Sergio was rolling his eyes at that _ole'_ by Vujacic


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Not really. The Lakers beat Portland in those WCF. When have the Blazers ever beaten the Lakers?
> 
> "You guys lost to the Celtics!"
> 
> ...


Season series is 2-2, and the Blazers aren't even close to their best yet.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone have video or photo of the Vujacic MELTDOWN?*

Gasol failed on that play. Vujacic was obviously being asked to pester on the perimeter. Not his fault that he couldn't play defense for 20 seconds against a quicker and smaller player.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Damian Necronamous said:


> When have the Blazers ever beaten the Lakers?


The last *SIX* times your precious Lakers have come to Portland. 

Get used to it. The Blazers have OWNED the Lakers in Portland, even when they were one of the worst teams in the league. Once they add Oden and Rudy, they'll own you in your building, too.

BNM


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone have video or photo of the Vujacic MELTDOWN?*



nikolokolus said:


> Yeah, even Sergio was rolling his eyes at that _ole'_ by Vujacic


Ha!  I like that one.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



maxiep said:


> **Edit* I could start with 1977 when we swept you despite you having the best record in the league and go on from there, but you don't seem to care too much about the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats a good example of how the blazers are going to own the lakers in the future because you just owned him right there.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Xericx said:


> get it on youtube!


It isn't very good quality, but I looked on YouTube and found this clip of Sasha's temper tantrum:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eUw2g7kGL-s


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Damian Necronamous said:


> When have the Blazers ever beaten the Lakers?


Plenty of times. Most notably in the '77 championship season, when we swept Kareem and gang 4-0 in the Western Conference Finals. Remember?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Dang, Kobe... that was funny as **** what he said about dealing with the loss.

"Whine about it tonight. Lotta wine, lotta beer, a couple shots.. maybe like 20 of 'em".


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



DonCorleone said:


> It isn't very good quality, but I looked on YouTube and found this clip of Sasha's temper tantrum:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eUw2g7kGL-s


He got Sabonis'd!

Poetic.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Not really. The Lakers beat Portland in those WCF. When have the Blazers ever beaten the Lakers?
> 
> "You guys lost to the Celtics!"
> 
> ...


There is only one champion every year, and the rest of the league are losers. Which makes the Blazers in the same possition as the Lakers.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job*



mediocre man said:


> There is only one champion every year, and the rest of the league are losers. Which makes the Blazers in the same position as the Lakers.


Well, at least the Blazers and the Lakers will each lose their last game of the season.




:yay:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Another thing Laker fan should be nervous about is the fact that Portland and LA have a fairly decent chance of meeting in the 1st round next year. We all know how well LA does in Portland, and Portland is only getting better.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

I enjoyed every minute of the Celtics come back last night! The look on Kobe's face was worth the price in gold!!!

:cheers:

GO CELTICS!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

game is being replayed on NBA TV....for those of you (like me) that missed the 2nd half! Tivo = set!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

I'm watching Laker Choke Job: Part 2 on TV now. It's on ABC. Gosh, I love sequels. This one's even better that the first one!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

The way the Lakers-celtics games are shaking out reminds me a little of the way the blazer's second game against the shamrocks went this last year ... I think no lead is safe when playing this boston crew -- I sure hope Allen, KG and Pierce age quickly in the next few years or we could end up bemoaning the inability of our Blazers to close games out on a similarly momentous stage.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Mihm??? wtf is phil doing?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

This game rules.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Ugh. Go CELTICS!!!! 12 minutes away...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Oh, this might be even more fun that I imagined. Lakers up 14 in the 4th, only to choke it away? I love this. 4 point game.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

how about garnet choking those damn free throws away?

wowsa that was some nick anderson ****.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

anybody else see the Blazer jerseys in the crowd right before the break?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

garnett with another massive choke job on that tip in!!!! holy ****.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

sigh


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



drexlersdad said:


> how about garnet choking those damn free throws away?
> 
> wowsa that was some nick anderson ****.


KG proves again to wilt under pressure. Love Pierce and James Posey. We need to have a Posey type player on our team, there's always those type of players on championship teams. Guys who play D, and hit the timely 3.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Probably best Boston celebrates its championship at home anyway. I can't see LA and their role players playing well on the road in a hostile environment. Even Kobe has looked sort of human in this game.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

KG played like crap down the stetch. I hate to say he choked but it's almost like he did. He missed so many gimmies and free throws.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Odd stat for the game: both team got whistled for an equal number of fouls....BUT....the only Laker with over 4 fouls was Walton. For the Celts, Allen fouled out, and Brown, KG, and Pierce all had 5.

Pure coincidence that Bavetta was around.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Odd stat for the game: both team got whistled for an equal number of fouls....BUT....the only Laker with over 4 fouls was Walton. For the Celts, Allen fouled out, and Brown, KG, and Pierce all had 5.
> 
> Pure coincidence that Bavetta was around.


Your hinting at a conspiracy?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

thought pierce got fouled there at the end and Kobe may have touched his hand out of bounds when house hit that 3.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

I don't think there's a conspiracy around this game.. Celtics had the Lakers in the penalty with six minutes left, Pierce lost the ball on the Kobe breakaway, KG missed two FTs and a gimme putback.
I'm sure the NBA rooted for a Game 6, but the Celtics had their chances.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Odd stat for the game: both team got whistled for an equal number of fouls....BUT....the only Laker with over 4 fouls was Walton. For the Celts, Allen fouled out, and Brown, KG, and Pierce all had 5.
> 
> Pure coincidence that Bavetta was around.


No conspiracy. Allen fouled out on an intentional foul anyways.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

They would have to be absolutely stupid to be conspiring right now. This game was what it was.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Just wanted to say hi guys. Suspended for a bit but Im back, figure this was the thread I should say hi in. I finally took down the noose I was contemplating using after game 4  Im sure you all loved it. That literally had to be in the top 3 of worst moments as a Laker fan in the last 20 years...but now there is still a game 6! Records are meant to be broken and Phil Jackson and Kobe are good people to have when trying to do something that hasnt been done before.

Go Lakers! (and POR when it doesnt have a bad effect for the Lakers in any way :biggrin: )


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



DaRizzle said:


> Go Lakers! (and POR when it doesnt have a bad effect for the Lakers in any way :biggrin: )


You know, for a Lakers fan, you're awfully difficult to detest.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



DaRizzle said:


> Just wanted to say hi guys. Suspended for a bit but Im back, figure this was the thread I should say hi in.


STOP... GETTING... IN... TROUBLE!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



e_blazer1 said:


> You know, for a Lakers fan, you're awfully difficult to detest.


All part of my master plan my friend...come to the dark side my son


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Entity said:


> STOP... GETTING... IN... TROUBLE!!!


Yeah...you thought you were gonna get out of our bet easy didnt you! :biggrin:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



DaRizzle said:


> Yeah...you thought you were gonna get out of our bet easy didnt you! :biggrin:


Even if you were suspended or banned, I would still go through with it, and I would make it worth it. Not that I have to worry about that. eace: 

What I want is for you to _not_ be suspended or banned _when_ the Lakers lose so you can be here to parade Blazerness around these forums.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



DaRizzle said:


> Just wanted to say hi guys. Suspended for a bit but Im back, figure this was the thread I should say hi in. *I finally took down the noose I was contemplating using after game 4  Im sure you all loved it. That literally had to be in the top 3 of worst moments as a Laker fan in the last 20 years*...but now there is still a game 6! Records are meant to be broken and Phil Jackson and Kobe are good people to have when trying to do something that hasnt been done before.
> 
> Go Lakers! (and POR when it doesnt have a bad effect for the Lakers in any way :biggrin: )


Seriously, I actually for a moment had a flicker of empathy for you guys having been on the receiving end of that game 7 collapse against L*kers 7 or so years back. And then I came to my senses and enjoyed the moment for what it really was -- not a collapse by LA, but a historic comeback fueled by jaw-dropping team defense and unbelievable mental toughness.

Stay classy DaRizzle, glad they let you back into the fold.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

The ironic thing with my suspension is that it was because I was in a **** talking match with a person who claims to be a Laker fan. I get in more trouble talking to fringe Laker fans than you guys..Im sure you will all read into that too much and tell me its because I want to be a POR fan. :no:

Ill will give you guys some things I have maybe thought to myself a while but didnt really want to admit it:

1. "Laker fans" at these Finals (at Staples Center) are utterly pathetic. Its pretty bad in general but right now its at an all time patheticness

2. Yeah, we ARE the most whiniest team in the league and I dont condone it at all. Spurs come in a close 2nd.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

The ABC/ESPN crews were shockingly anti-Lakers last night... after the Lakers kicked the Celtics' teeth in (again) in the first quarter and then staved off numerous comeback attempts, all I kept hearing was how the Lakers' effort wasn't enough.

It was crap.

The Lakers could have won by 100 yesterday and it wouldn't have meant more than how they DID win meant. They still need to go into Boston and win two in a row.

Where was the criticism for the Celtics slacking of in the first quarter again? Or for them being unable to stop the Lakers down the stretch? Or for getting into foul trouble, or almost nothing from their bench, etc., etc.?

Paul Pierce was playing at a superhuman level, and still the Celtics lost. If I had to pick a team to criticise after yesterday's outcome, I think I would have exempted PP and then ripped into the Boston squad, rather than attacking the Lakers for not playing hard enough.

Ed O.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

^You're right they were going pretty over the top with JVG leading the way. I actually do agree with what they said about needing a much better effort if they want any chance in BOS but they surely overdid it. I know JVG is a documented Laker hater but I still enjoy listening to him, I like hearing the cynical side to help my objectivity.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

JVG hates the Lakers because he's a defense first kind of guy, and LA, for all of their offensive prowess, just don't seem to have anybody outside of Kobiashi that seems to understand team defense ... although Vujacic seems to be a pesky man-defender.

Looking forward to the Blazers and L*kers battling in the next few years; should be interesting.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



nikolokolus said:


> ... although Vujacic seems to be a pesky man-defender.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O5Egcl2YXWc&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O5Egcl2YXWc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Your Honor, the defense rests. Literally.




I like Ray Allen, but there's no way that guy should break you down off the dribble with a move like that. He literally went right around him. No crossover. No And-1 Street Team move. Just a simple dribble drive to his strong hand.

Vujacic is NOT a good man-defender.

-Pop


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

LOL! That was a great play. Great play. Can't wait for Game 6. And I won't be the LEAST bit worried if Boston loses it. The Celtics have already won two Game 7s during these playoffs. They are way more tested in these situations than the Lakers. And the game is in their building.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

The evil empire will win game 6! :devil:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



DaRizzle said:


> The evil empire will win game 6! :devil:


It's odd that you refer to the Celtics as the "Evil Empire".


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Dan said:


> It's odd that you refer to the Celtics as the "Evil Empire".


I'm not surprised that he considers them the "Evil Empire" as a Lakers fan. What surprises me is that he has so little faith in his own team.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



KingSpeed said:


> LOL! That was a great play. Great play. Can't wait for Game 6. And I won't be the LEAST bit worried if Boston loses it. The Celtics have already won two Game 7s during these playoffs. They are way more tested in these situations than the Lakers. And the game is in their building.


Aren't you the guy that was so sure that the Celts would win in 4?

Have you ever been right on a prediction?

Go Blazers


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



BealzeeBob said:


> Aren't you the guy that was so sure that the Celts would win in 4?
> 
> Have you ever been right on a prediction?
> 
> Go Blazers


He _did_ predict that the Blazers would be 18-13 after December 31st, and I think he was off with the Celtics by one game for the same time frame, and he made that call before the season even started. Considering nobody else thought the Blazers had a shot at a winning record, that was an impressive prediction by him. He's erred on the side of optimism ever since, but still...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Entity said:


> He _did_ predict that the Blazers would be 18-13 after December 31st, and I think he was off with the Celtics by one game for the same time frame, and he made that call before the season even started. Considering nobody else thought the Blazers had a shot at a winning record, that was an impressive prediction by him. He's erred on the side of optimism ever since, but still...


Nobody? I predicted they'd win 40 games. sug predicted, *in his signature* they'd win 41 games. Are we nobodies? (don't answer that, I'll just change it!  )


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Entity said:


> He _did_ predict that the Blazers would be 18-13 after December 31st, and I think he was off with the Celtics by one game for the same time frame, and he made that call before the season even started. Considering nobody else thought the Blazers had a shot at a winning record, that was an impressive prediction by him. He's erred on the side of optimism ever since, but still...


Thank you. As for the Celtics, they very nearly won in 4. I wasn't far off.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Dan said:


> Nobody? I predicted they'd win 40 games. sug predicted, *in his signature* they'd win 41 games. Are we nobodies? (*don't answer that, I'll just change it!*  )


Your powers are too formidable. I will find a way to do it subtly, but not today.

Actually I predicted 40 wins, too, but definitely not what we had done through January.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Pretty funny how the ABC crew just called out Laker fans for not being as passionate as Celtic fans.. describing the LA scene as if it were a preseason, regular season game. OUCH..


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Wow. Boston up by 23. Anybody think the Lakers can return the favor or can Boston fans start preparing for their parade? (Should we have a parade too? :biggrin


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

As long as #8..er..#24 plays for the Lakers, no they can't prepare the parade.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

this game rules


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Hopefully this beating causes some psychological problems for the Lakers next season. :clap:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Its not over yet guys.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Xericx said:


> Its not over yet guys.


no, it's not. but i'm loving what I'm seeing so far


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



KingSpeed said:


> no, it's not. but i'm loving what I'm seeing so far


IF...they win......lets streak down Sunset Blvd painted green! 

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

I hope the Lakers win. I'll take tomorrow's LA Times front page and put it on a T-shirt.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

The door is closed


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

this game rules


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

This game is in the refrigerator.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

the lights are out


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

na na naaaah naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Wait...is the butter getting hard?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

I wonder if they're going to play that annoucnement to NOT riot in Boston tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

:sad:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Its still not over.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

the jelllllllooooooooo? 

is it?





















wait for it. 



























JIGGILIN'


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

ouch. 38 point game?!

Its not over yet. There are still 2 minutes.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Let's try to keep this a little classy.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Xericx said:


> I wonder if they're going to play that annoucnement to NOT riot in Boston tonight.


:lol:

STOMP


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Phil should put Chris Mihm back in the game.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Dan said:


> Let's try to keep this a little classy.




Dear Boston Celtics, 


Congratulations on a most enthralling victory! We hope to see you in the Finals next year and put up quite a match! 

I beg to remain, Sir, your most humble and obedient servant,

Blazers Nation


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

^I appreciate you know "the jello is jigglin" too bad its on us


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



DaRizzle said:


> ^I appreciate you know "the jello is jigglin" too bad its on us


Chick was the man!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

so glad la didn't win..kobester keeps aging and pau ain't ****..not too worried about them. They just play no defense an are soft. They really looked like they gave up after Boston hit back to back 3's and went up 9 in the 2nd.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Scal-a-brin-e


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

is it too early to celebrate?

LAkers have made history in this series. Biggest blown lead. Biggest blowout. Most threes made by a player on the opposition. I love it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

OK. Series is officially over. 

Boston Celtics destroy the Los Angeles Lakers. 

MODS, this thread is over, please lock! thanks!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Did anybody expect Rajon Rondo to be more of a factor in this game than Kobe Bryant?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

Nope. He played great! Could Jack be our Rondo?
hah


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

the eggs are now officially cold

STOMP


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

I had a Chick Hearn Bobblehead in front of the tv for good luck...I turned him around somewhere in the 3rd quarter :sad:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

DaRizzle during/after the game: 










hehehee. :biggrin:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

This was beyond a choke job for the lakers. they got systematically dismantled by the C's. I hope they don't recover. 

Bynum should help...but they are gonna need to trade a few guys and get more veterans to go with Kbobe.

they absolutely need some lock down defenders on the wings, a few semi-dirty players, etc. Someone like artest or something


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

the best thing is, that this helps Portland. The lakers should be discombobulated now for next season. This could be totally franchise destorying and will affect them when WE are in the playoffs next year. 

The thing is that we have some pretty good defenders on our team....and we're hard to guard.

A big thing for championship teams are those defenders at the SF spot who can make the 3. Seems to be a recurring theme..whether its Posey, Bowen, Rick Fox, etc.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*

The lakers never had a chance tonight.

Once the first half was over they just gave up on the game.

Losing the series the way they did, makes me wonder if it will have an effect on them next season.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Nightfly said:


> The lakers never had a chance tonight.
> 
> Once the first half was over they just gave up on the game.
> 
> Losing the series the way they did, makes me wonder if it will have an effect on them next season.


The Lakers gave up at the end of the first qtr. Thats why I question this loss.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

All aborad the Schadenfreude Express! Woo woo! 

:biggrin:

Sat in Stark Street Pizza, having a beer and watching three Laker fans cry into theirs.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Nightfly said:


> The lakers never had a chance tonight.
> 
> Once the first half was over they just gave up on the game.
> 
> Losing the series the way they did, makes me wonder if it will have an effect on them next season.


I don't see it. In fact, it's pretty likely that the Lakers will be able to add some depth to their roster by trading Odom and/or simply using the MLE to pick up a couple of vets looking for a shot at a title. Kobe's got ego enough for 5 people. All it will take is a couple of positive off-season moves and the Lakers will be back for another run. Now, whether Phil Jackson might have had enough, that's hard to say. Pretty tough for a guy with his record and pride to accept his team quitting on him.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

karma karma karma


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



e_blazer1 said:


> I don't see it. In fact, it's pretty likely that the Lakers will be able to add some depth to their roster by trading Odom and/or simply using the MLE to pick up a couple of vets looking for a shot at a title. Kobe's got ego enough for 5 people. All it will take is a couple of positive off-season moves and the Lakers will be back for another run.


You would think that, but:

1. They will have to live this down if they ever do reach the finals again
2. They have to get past the Blazers


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Xericx said:


> A big thing for championship teams are those defenders at the SF spot who can make the 3. Seems to be a recurring theme..whether its Posey, Bowen, Rick Fox, etc.


I was pointing that out today with my friends. We NEED a Posey type player here on this team, a PJ Brown type player who can bang down low and do the garbage work.
If we get those two type of players, we're on our way.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



alext42083 said:


> I was pointing that out today with my friends. We NEED a Posey type player here on this team, a PJ Brown type player who can bang down low and do the garbage work.
> If we get those two type of players, we're on our way.


James Jones! 

Martell could play that Ray Allen role I hope! Make a bunch of open 3s when Oden is double teamed! And Martell has improved defensively. 

TO plays some decent defensive and they can get better. 

who's the current blazers defensive specialist?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers' choke job (Merged)*



Xericx said:


> James Jones!
> 
> Martell could play that Ray Allen role I hope! Make a bunch of open 3s when Oden is double teamed! And Martell has improved defensively.
> 
> ...


I wish James could be that player for us. He certainly is on the offensive end, and can even get those timely offensive rebounds.
But defensively... Jones is nowhere near the type of player Posey is. Posey does both, and does them well.

Maybe Rudy can fill that Ray Allen role, and Brandon is certainly our Paul Pierce.
The bonus is that we have two big-time big men in the middle waiting for everyone to come on in and get their 'stuff' thrown back.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

the one game I was unable to catch has to be the one where the Lakers take a ****ing pounding like this one. I've watched the highlights and all, but I still can't get over it... how the hell did this happen? The Lakers never looked down-by-30 bad before in the series

And as for our version of Posey... just find him from the same scrap heap of oldish players desperate for a shot in the NBA that Ime Udoka came from.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I mean, even the celtics role players...we can match up depthwise at times...just need more PT. I mean, we can have guys like Jack..put them into the Celtics system and they still succeed. 

I can't wait.....our team is going to be in the finals sooner than we think I believe.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

#10 said:


> the one game I was unable to catch has to be the one where the Lakers take a ****ing pounding like this one. I've watched the highlights and all, but I still can't get over it... how the hell did this happen? The Lakers never looked down-by-30 bad before in the series
> 
> And as for our version of Posey... just find him from the same scrap heap of oldish players desperate for a shot in the NBA that Ime Udoka came from.


PLEASE NOTE, the game is being REPLAYED right now on ESPN. I'm going to watch this again. :banana:


----------

